# Insulin and muscle gain



## John D M (Jan 30, 2014)

Hi all,

I'd be interested to know if anyone has had similar experience.

Diagnosed last November after 3 1/2 stone wight loss over the preceding three months and put straight onto insulin. 

Having given myself a bit of time to adjust and sort out diet, two weeks ago I started going to the gym again to work on fitness and strength after not having done so for at least five years.

The almost immediate result is that my strength and muscle mass seems to be improving at a rate that I never experienced when younger and much more diligent regarding exercise.

I vaguely understand that as well as glucose, insulin assists in transport of amino acids into muscle cells and is therefore a type of growth hormone.

Has anyone had similar experience of rapid strength improvement and is there a possible down side to what seems to be good news?

Thanks
John


----------



## John D M (Jan 30, 2014)

*Apologies just realised I should have posted this in the exercise section*

Oops just spotted the section on exercise which is where I should have posted the above


----------



## LeeLee (Jan 30, 2014)

Don't worry - it can be moved.  Sorry I can't answer your question - I'm still relying on my sometimes sleepy pancreas!


----------



## Redkite (Jan 30, 2014)

Hi John and welcome to the forum 

There is good information to be found on the RunSweet website:

http://www.runsweet.com/BodyBuilding.html

I don't know much about the physiological processes, but I DO know that there are some bodybuilders who do not have diabetes who abuse insulin to help increase muscle bulk, so it can definitely have that effect!  I don't know about the downsides - except to say that studies have shown that people with high levels of circulating insulin (whether diabetic or not) have a higher risk of cardiovascular disease, and therefore it wouldn't be a good idea to take excessive quantities of insulin, feed the insulin with carbs, and bodybuild (not that I'm suggesting you are doing that).


----------



## SimplesL (Jan 31, 2014)

Hi John

Unable to help as I just resist using my insulin properly.

Just thought I'd say hello as I was born in Bargoed; not that far from Hengoed. In fact I think my old mum went to the girls grammer school in Hengoed when she was a girl (She is 76 now).

Still have a lot of relatives (a big family).

Take care
Lynne


----------



## Copepod (Jan 31, 2014)

Another vote for looking at Runsweet website, and specific advice to look at gym and weight lifting sections, as well as physiology pages. Also, do browse Exercise section.


----------



## DeusXM (Jan 31, 2014)

I suspect what is going on is the final stages of recovery after DKA.

When you were diagnosed in November, your body was eating itself. Your fat, and your muscles were being cannibalised for energy.

Now you're able to use your actual food for energy, your body isn't eating your muscles, which means it can now get on with the serious job of rebuilding your lost muscle mass.

Possibly the improvements you're seeing are short-term - once your body returns to the position it was in prior to you going into DKA, I think you're probably likely to see your rate of progress return back to what people without diabetes would expect.


----------



## John D M (Feb 2, 2014)

*Thanks for the feedback*

Thanks all for taking the time to offer insight.
More relaxed now that I wont end up looking like the incredible hulk by June if I keep training


----------

